# Has anyone here ever opened a Non-Resisdent bank account in Spain?



## SaSpainn (Mar 24, 2013)

I went to La Caixa last week to open a non-resident account. They applied for a _Certificado de No Residente_ on my behalf. Does anyone know if this comes with NIE? If so, is it sent to me in the mail or do I have to collect it from somewhere?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SaSpainn said:


> I went to La Caixa last week to open a non-resident account. They applied for a _Certificado de No Residente_ on my behalf. Does anyone know if this comes with NIE? If so, is it sent to me in the mail or do I have to collect it from somewhere?


When we did ours, we just went and got a NIE, nothing about a non-resident certificate. We went in, submitted our form went across to a caja and paid, then back to the office and collected the NIE certificate.

The other way, if you don't have a NIE, is to apply for residencia and you get your NIE at the same time


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

SaSpainn said:


> I went to La Caixa last week to open a non-resident account. They applied for a _Certificado de No Residente_ on my behalf. Does anyone know if this comes with NIE? If so, is it sent to me in the mail or do I have to collect it from somewhere?


This certificate is for tax purposes for the bank. People who have these kind of accounts usually have to fill in a form each year for this purpose. But it doesn't come with an NIE number as you have to apply for this at the foreigners' office, which may or may not, according to your town, be in the National Police Station.


----------



## Karen58 (Aug 1, 2012)

I was a resident till end of 2006 when moved back to UK and my residenc card at that time then expired in Janaury 2007. To change my bank account to reflect my non-resident status I made an appointment at the Denia foreigner office and took my Passport, renewal of my Padron showing my UK address and confirmation that I am a non-resident. I signed the new NIE form and then took all these to my bank . My status and details were altered by their Head Office which took 3 weeks... not too bad for Spain. No probs at all.


----------



## SaSpainn (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Anles, you are right. I went to the La Caixa today and they confirmed that they only apply for the Certificado de No Residente on your behalf, not the NIE. 

I have to go to the Comisaría with an EX-15 form and apply for the NIE in person.


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

I went to Cajamurcia Bank in Balsicas, Murcia Region a few days ago. I opened a bank account to pay my impending first rent payment with nothing but my passport. The whole process took around 20 mins.

The account can be made joint with my wife, and Resident once I get my NIE and Residentia sorted hopefully in a few weeks. I was meant to pick up my cashpoint card from the bank today, but when I got there it was closed with a note on the door. Looks like after Easter Monday then.

Regards
ericban


----------

